# da pimpin wheels fo' ya Bimmer



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

WTF will they think of next?  :rofl: 

http://customwheel.com/pimpstar.html


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats a pretty neat idea IMO, but I still wouldn't buy them.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Thats a pretty neat idea IMO, but I still wouldn't buy them.


But they will attract hot blondes with breasts popping out of their blouses and skirts that look like belts!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> But they will attract hot blondes with breasts popping out of their blouses and skirts that look like belts!


Good point!:thumbup: *Goes out and buys a set of Pimpstar wheels for the 7*


----------



## lawman800 (Dec 23, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> But they will attract hot blondes with breasts popping out of their blouses and skirts that look like belts!


I want blondes that have breasts popping out of their turtlenecks and skirts that get mistaken for the belly chain.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

lawman800 said:


> I want blondes that have breasts popping out of their turtlenecks and skirts that get mistaken for the belly chain.


+1


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

lawman800 said:


> I want blondes that have breasts popping out of their turtlenecks and skirts that get mistaken for the belly chain.


Then buy the wheels :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

lawman800 said:


> I want blondes that have breasts popping out of their turtlenecks and skirts that get mistaken for the belly chain.


:stupid: :thumbup:


----------



## lawman800 (Dec 23, 2005)

bavarian19 said:


> Then buy the wheels :rofl: :thumbup:


Those are the dumbest things... Some dumb mf'er is going to crash while trying to type and draw and drive at the same time so he can impress the honeys in the next lane with his rims.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

thats y they hav abb. so u can type fast (not really a good example of abbreviation but you get the point)


----------



## lawman800 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, just what we need... a guy trying to type out abbs and figuring out how to abb the right things and then the other drivers trying to figure out what his abbs are and what's he trying to say. That'll help the traffic in LA.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Holy cow those are cool! I wonder how long it is before some bright spark figures out how to change the image at 30 Hz...can mobile video on your rims be far behind, yo? :eeps:

Actually maybe it could be another revenue stream: think of the urban buses that could now be outfitted with video ad messages....ooooooooooo...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

THAT WAS MY IDEA WINGSPAN! *hits wingspan and takes his idea to the patent office*


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> THAT WAS MY IDEA WINGSPAN! *hits wingspan and takes his idea to the patent office*


:rofl:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

wingspan said:


> Actually maybe it could be another revenue stream: think of the urban buses that could now be outfitted with video ad messages....ooooooooooo...


like these, but with moving pictures....I get it...:thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

WTF, I saw a semi-truck the other day with spinners on the front wheels :tsk: :rofl:


----------



## lawman800 (Dec 23, 2005)

I see Hyundais and other POS cars with Spinner Hubcaps all day long in da hood.


----------

